# Need Air for my Mk3 (have searched)



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi
First: I have search for Mk3, but cant find anything








I have now coils on my mk3. But I need to go lower! But im a student so cant afford 2500$ on air








How low/high can you go with Bags over coils? Can i still adjust the coils so i can go realy low in the summer and higher in the winter?
What bags/brackets will fit on my TA Technix coils?
With BOC, will I get smaller place for my wheels? 
hope someone with MK3 could give me some great answear! Or if someone have bags/air management for sale, IM me








And are anolog crap?
Its a daily driver/family car..

Thanks!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

You can do bags over coils pretty cheap, like 12-1500 if you look for used stuff. Your gonna need uvair aerosport fronts with macpherson brackets, and chapman universal rears you can mod to fit your car easily. After that management is up to you. Analog doesnt suck, but a switch box is mucho easier and cooler







pm me if you have any questions


----------



## kcw (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (G3Variant)*

Here's a couple of links . . . . 
Brackets 
http://www.baak2basics.com/cat...9cdef
Front bags, I thought you could use these on the rear too but I not up on my air knowledge so Firestones may be better
http://www.baak2basics.com/cat...id=59
Ken 
Also if your after a basic setup airlift have a management setup a few posts down.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3*

thanx








On my variant I have shock like these:








Can I use aero sport bag on these at the rear? If not I might use coils from ordenery Golf 3.
what does people run at mk3 if they use BOC?

And what more do I need:
Front: Uvair aerospor front bags with macpherson brackets
Rear: ?
8 3/8" valves
3 dual needle 200psi gauges?
50ft of 3/8" airline
50ft of 1/8" airline
1/2" smc all metal water trap
switchbox
How big compressor should I have?
How big tank and how many ports?
Anything more?



_Modified by G3Variant at 5:28 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (G3Variant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G3Variant* »_
what does people run at mk3 if they use BOC?

And what more do I need:
Front: Uvair aerospor front bags with macpherson brackets
Rear: ?
8 3/8" valves
3 dual needle 200psi gauges?
50ft of 3/8" airline
50ft of 1/8" airline
1/2" smc all metal water trap
switchbox
How big compressor should I have?
How big tank and how many ports?
Anything more?
_Modified by G3Variant at 5:28 PM 1-10-2010_

anyone?


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (G3Variant)*

Bobby (vdubfiend) has a MKIII Variant as well... We used the chapman style rear bags from Universal on the rear, but had to tub the rear shock towers a little and also modify the rear beam to allow the bag to clear the body of the car. Not too tough, but definitely takes some modification...
Here are a photo of the Universal Chapman struts for reference...








Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (Matt Crooke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt Crooke* »_Bobby (vdubfiend) has a MKIII Variant as well... We used the chapman style rear bags from Universal on the rear, but had to tub the rear shock towers a little and also modify the rear beam to allow the bag to clear the body of the car. Not too tough, but definitely takes some modification...
Here are a photo of the Universal Chapman struts for reference...








Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt

sounds good! But what do you mean with tub the rear shock towers a little? My english is not that good(from Norway







)
Do you know if theres any pictures of what he did?
thanx!


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (G3Variant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G3Variant* »_
sounds good! But what do you mean with tub the rear shock towers a little? My english is not that good(from Norway







)
Do you know if theres any pictures of what he did?
thanx!

I don't have any photos, but Bobby basically cut the flat inside section of the car out at the shock towers and boxed it out slightly to clear the strut/bag assembly. A large portion of the bolt eyelet was cut off where the shock mount meets the beam as well to bring the shock more towards the fender of the car.
Once you try to install the rear chapman strut you'll see where the modifications will need to take place. It's pretty straight forward. 
-Matt


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (Matt Crooke)*

ok, thanks, then its a big job, but I want air so have to to it








On the subframe, do you mean to cut a little bit?
Like were im marked it with a red line?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (G3Variant)*

Well if you have the patience you should be able to find our MK2-3 full kit from a dealer for around 1600-1800. We are planning to release it for sale in March. That is with our manual air management system. SO you get everything for the whole install.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

is that bolt on in front and rear? and not BOC? and 8 valves?
this is what im wonder to buy: Option 1 $1698
2 x Areo sports $164 each
2 x Macpherson brackets $39 each side
1 x Rear: chapman universal rear struts $469
8 pack Asco 3/8" valves $265
1 x Viair 400 $180
1 x 5 gallon tank $60
2 x Dual needle 200psi gauges $29.99 each
1 x Single Needle gauge $14.99
50ft of 3/8" airline $25.00
50ft of 1/8 airline $15.00
1/2" smc all metal water trap $39.95
avs 7 switchbox $90 Available in black, Clear, Red, Blue)
110 - 145 Pressure switch $17.49
2 x leader lines $50
Relay $6.00
Option 2: if i vant digital display, the price is 1900$



_Modified by G3Variant at 6:47 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (G3Variant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G3Variant* »_
I have now coils on my mk3. But I need to go lower!


Uhh why not just buy coils that get you low then, such as B&G's or Ksports.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (silver saloon)*

because I cant drive that low at all time.. its a family car.. Have a kid so sometimes I need to go higher then now.. you see?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (G3Variant)*

No bag over coil or whatever it is.
Its made for air. Our struts are built for air. Better seals so air doesn't go back into the shock or strut creating a leak at the shaft seal. Its as close to factory air as you can get. We are a DOT approved company. No electric valves at that price. You would be lookin at another couple hundred bucks. 
It will also lay crossmember. Our corrado lays oil pan for now.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

hmm what would the price be incl shipping to norway? 
And the total price with 8 valves?


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Well if you have the patience you should be able to find our MK2-3 full kit from a dealer for around 1600-1800. We are planning to release it for sale in March. That is with our manual air management system. SO you get everything for the whole install.

Jesse, are you making rears for the mk3 variant too? they are a completely different design over the standard mk3


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (G3Variant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G3Variant* »_ok, thanks, then its a big job, but I want air so have to to it








On the subframe, do you mean to cut a little bit?
Like were im marked it with a red line?









Exactly... We cut that down a bit so that the strut will sit further out from the body of the car...
It's a lot of work, but really your only option as the rear of the MKIII Variant is much different than your standard MKIII Golf or Jetta/Vento. Once you get into it you'll see what you need to do...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
IM me if you have any other questions, I'll try to help as much as I can. 
-Matt


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (G3Variant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G3Variant* »_ok, thanks, then its a big job, but I want air so have to to it








On the subframe, do you mean to cut a little bit?
Like were im marked it with a red line?









Exactly... We cut that down a bit so that the strut will sit further out from the bod of the car...
It's a lot of work, but really your only option as the rear of the MKIII Variant is much different than your standard MKIII Golf or Jetta/Vento. Once you get into it you'll see what you need to do...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
IM me if you have any other questions, I'll try to help as much as I can. 
-Matt


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (Matt Crooke)*

psi glx, we are not making them as of right now. If there is a good demand on them, then there is a good chance we will. I have universal struts that might work for this app if you can get me some pictures.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Need Air for my Mk3 (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

here is a picture of a variant shock at the rear:








do you have something for this? or is chapman the way to go?
edit: but cant I use universal bags on these? 


_Modified by G3Variant at 1:27 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

buy bagyards or dont buy any struts at all cause if you dont buy nice you buy twice


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

bagyard doesnt have for MK3 Variant.. so I need to do custom.. and bagyard are to expensive for me


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

I was thinking if this:
Uvair aero sports bags with mcpearson brackets at the rear.
this is how the shocks on variant are:








As you can see, the springs are at the bottom. Cant I just replace the spring with the bags?
like thisextremly paint skills







)








That would easy the job! Then its no need to cut and weld my car..


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

anyone?








Have just bought air lift autopilot, 2x air lift valves, 5 gallon tank, 2x Viair 400c, universal bags in front with macpearson brackets, 2x water trap++ but anyone who knowes if I can mount universal bags at the rear?


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

what size of lines should i use? 
dont wan it to be to fast! And not to slow..


----------

